
Graphics 'indistinguishable from reality' in 10 years - fmavituna
http://www.gamespot.com/news/graphics-indistinguishable-from-reality-in-10-years-star-wars-dev-6390719
======
Piskvorrr
First heard that one in, what, 1990? It was "in 5 years" then, it was "in 5
years" in 1998, and it was "in 5 years" in 2005. Good to see that the
marketing departments are getting more realistic ;)

